# Arcadia/Monrovia?



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Anybody from Arcadia/Monrovia? Looking for a Sunday AM group rides.


----------



## ehkim (May 4, 2008)

Joe Dirte said:


> Anybody from Arcadia/Monrovia? Looking for a Sunday AM group rides.


The foothill cycling club has sunday AM group rides.
http://www.foothillcycle.org/

Their "easy" rides average 15 MPH.
Their "moderate" rides average 20 MPH.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Joe Dirte said:


> Anybody from Arcadia/Monrovia? Looking for a Sunday AM group rides.


I think an early-AM ride pushes off from Velo-Pasadena each Sunday. Not quite Arcadia, but only a few miles away. Check with the shop; they take a variety of routes.


----------



## Joe Dirte (Apr 5, 2009)

Appreciate it guys! Ill check em out.


----------

